

Baidu Research Achieves Speech Recognition Breakthrough with “Deep Speech” - redknight666
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/Baidu-Research-Achieves-Speech-Recognition-Breakthrough-With-Deep-Speech-NASDAQ-BIDU-1978191.htm

======
redknight666
The actual paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.5567](http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.5567)

